# permit/license



## lchandra79 (May 17, 2009)

Hi,

Could somebody here give me some more information how to get a permit to keep an imprinted 'feral' bird? 

Thank you


----------



## Donna Miller (Dec 22, 2009)

Im pretty sure you dont need a permit


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

Hi, I honestly think that you don't need any permit or license for this, I raised a feral baby and was living with us for over than a year, I never heard abour a license here in SF but probably someone else can give you more info, again is not that they are in extinction.  But probably someone else can give you a different advice.

Ivette


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

If you're in the US, no permit is needed. They aren't native or migratory, so as far as I know, there's no laws that protect them.


----------



## cvarnon (Mar 8, 2010)

In the US no permits are needed for keeping of Pigeons (rock doves), European Starlings, or House Sparrows. I'm pretty sure it is legal to do whatever you want to these birds in the states.

All other birds are completely illegal. You can't posses them, or parts of them (including feathers).

The permits to keep them require inspection, and the facilities needed for this are probably larger than what anyone keeps their birds in. Interestingly, research permits for keeping the same birds require much much smaller facilites. 
I looked into this stuff for an imprinted white wing dove. Either way I looked at it, it was just completly impractical. I would have basically had to have a whole room just for one dove for the rehab permit. And the research permit would have been probably a year of going back and forth between my university and the wildlife department.

It is pretty weird that the permit to keep them is so much more intense than the permit to kill them. And with the hunting permit there is a daily bag limit of like 15... but also a smaller "possesion limit." I don't even know what that is.


----------



## Donna Miller (Dec 22, 2009)

Please check out my PM - I know that these birds can be hunted in some states - for what reason I dont know but I dont think you can in Ohio, anyway - My sister in law has had one for at least 15 years - she got him from a local shelter - he is a great bird and is very bonded to the family - 
Donna


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Donna Miller said:


> Please check out my PM - I know that these birds can be hunted in some states - for what reason I dont know but I dont think you can in Ohio, anyway - My sister in law has had one for at least 15 years - she got him from a local shelter - he is a great bird and is very bonded to the family -
> Donna


What type of feral bird are you talking about?
You don't need a permit for a pigeon or the domestic doves found in pet stores. But it IS illegal to keep mourning doves, "song birds" (robins, jays, orioles, most of your wild native birds) unless you have a permit. They don't issue permits just to keep one as a "pet", whereas these birds are protected. Even though there is hunting season for mourning doves, they are protected "off season".
As cvarnon stated, you have to be licensed as a rehabilitator to keep these birds. It's a very strict process.


----------



## Donna Miller (Dec 22, 2009)

Msfreebird said:


> What type of feral bird are you talking about?
> You don't need a permit for a pigeon or the domestic doves found in pet stores. But it IS illegal to keep mourning doves, "song birds" (robins, jays, orioles, most of your wild native birds) unless you have a permit. They don't issue permits just to keep one as a "pet", whereas these birds are protected. Even though there is hunting season for mourning doves, they are protected "off season".
> As cvarnon stated, you have to be licensed as a rehabilitator to keep these birds. It's a very strict process.


Well, I guess my in-laws have been illegally keeping a mouning dove for over the last 15 years - they actually acquired the dove from a city sponsored rescue shelter, maybe you could inform me of this strict process to obtain a permit and I can pass it along. My sister in law actully works for the city that she got the bird from - Im sure they will be very upset to hear that they have been breaking the law all this time.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Donna Miller said:


> Well, I guess my in-laws have been illegally keeping a mouning dove for over the last 15 years - they actually acquired the dove from a city sponsored rescue shelter, maybe you could inform me of this strict process to obtain a permit and I can pass it along. My sister in law actully works for the city that she got the bird from - Im sure they will be very upset to hear that they have been breaking the law all this time.


Are you sure it's a Mourning Dove? Or is it a Ringneck Dove? Ringnecks are domestic. If it is a Mourning dove, the shelter should not have adopted it out. It should have been turned over to a wildlife center or licenced rehabilitor. 
Every state is different regarding licensing. She would need to contact the Fish and Game department (at least that's who handles it in Maine and NH). Usually require wildlife courses, medical knowledge, tests and property inspections. Once you are licensed, your name is put on a list so that people that find birds and animals can call you to take the animal/bird.
If she tells them she has a Mourning Dove that she wants to get a permit for - there is a possibility they will take it from her.


----------



## Donna Miller (Dec 22, 2009)

Sounds like a real problem - it is a mourining dove. It flew into a window and was rehabed by the animal shelter that is next to her office - she knows the animal control warden personally (as so do I) - he was the one that gave it to her knowing it was going to be well cared for, as it has for many years - she was the one that got me interested in doves and was instrumental in me actually getting a fantail from a breeder in AK -


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Donna Miller said:


> Sounds like a real problem - it is a mourining dove. It flew into a window and was rehabed by the animal shelter that is next to her office - she knows the animal control warden personally (as so do I) - he was the one that gave it to her knowing it was going to be well cared for, as it has for many years - she was the one that got me interested in doves and was instrumental in me actually getting a fantail from a breeder in AK -


If she's had it for 15 years - I'd keep quiet about it.


----------



## cvarnon (Mar 8, 2010)

I think the states do differ a bit, but the migratory bird act is a federal law.

Not everyone really takes the law seriously. I have actually had birds given by liscensed facilities to me to raise or rehabilitate. And I've seen a lot of people look the other way.

What the law does do, that is really good, is keep these birds out of the pet trade.
Reptiles and amphibians don't have great regulations, and a lot of wild animals enter the pet trade.
We could have a law that states that only captive bred birds could enter the pet trade... but how are we going to prove that birds were captive bred... and what about their parents? So I do think the regulations on birds are ultimately good, although sometimes a little frustrating.


----------

